# Kahana Falls change of unit ownership



## EZ-ED (Apr 22, 2008)

I see that TPIrep has not been around since April 3rd. I'll look elsewhere for an answer.


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 28, 2008)

*Kahana Falls*

All the transfer questions should be directed to Jennifer Sherrer at 949-643-7692 or email at jennifersh@tradingplaces.com


----------



## Harmina (Apr 28, 2008)

Ed...what are you referring to?


----------



## EZ-ED (Apr 29, 2008)

Harmina said:


> Ed...what are you referring to?



I sold one of my KF units and the escrow officer who is doing the closing has not been able to confirm the ownership transfer with the resort and won't release  funds until the transfer takes place.  The Kahana Falls website is broken so trying to e-mail TPI via the web site is useless and now there is no Kahana Falls e-mail address. Lynn Anderson who used to handle transfers is on vacation till today or tomorrow and I'm guessing left no backup or contact information on ownership transfers. I e-mailed TPI direct and got no response. When I posted my original message I then checked to see when the last TPI response to any post and saw that is was some 3 weeks prior so deleted the post content and started looking elsewhere. So far I'm underwhelmed at the technical competence of TPI and the handoff of the resort management from Naia to TPI and I'm still waiting for the escrow to close.

On the other hand things can only get better so that's a positive.


----------



## Harmina (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow! it sounds like a mess....hopefully, it all gets sorted out. When we purchased, our title was registered with an office in Honolulu.
Their phone # is 808-532-2977
Good luck with the transfer....please let me know how it all turns out.
Have you been able to get into the web-site to access the newsletter since TPI took over?
I tried to access the owner's corner & it didn't work.....I e-mailed the resort & it came back as invalid address or something.


----------



## EZ-ED (Apr 29, 2008)

Harmina,

You have mail 

I'm sure my problems will get worked out. The deed recorded March 17 but getting this ownership transfer is turning into a PITA.


----------



## TPIRep (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello...
I did reply to your post, here it is again for you....

All the transfer questions should be directed to Jennifer Sherrer at 949-643-7692 or email at jennifersh@tradingplaces.com


----------



## EZ-ED (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks.

I got it the first time and forwarded to the escrow officer and another copy to the sales agent.


----------



## EZ-ED (May 1, 2008)

Well I can report progress... TPI was contacted and confirmed the transfer so funds were released and are now in the mail.

but

the KF website contact page is still broken with an error message  of 

CDO.Message.1 error '80040220'

The "SendUsing" configuration value is invalid.

/includes/asp/email.asp, line 17 

and it appears nobody at TPI monitors the info@tradingplaces.com e-mail address. It should be removed.


----------

